# Dwarf Baby Tears (questions!)



## YGWA (Dec 22, 2011)

So im new to this fish stuff, but its fun. (Feel free to skip the next paragraph, its just about how i got to where I am tank wise)

As a kid I had a betta, so that was what i got this time around too. He lived in a bowl and I named him Bubbles the samurai like I did as a child. After a month I got bored with it. I wanted to put more in the tank, plants, decorations, and give him more swimming space. So I upgraded to a 5 gallon, ended up getting 2 oto's and a couple neons. Things were great. about 5 days later here I am with a 10 gallon. its been about 4 days i believe? since I've upgraded to the 10 gallon. I now have 7 neons, 1 betta, 2 oto's, a clown pleco, a guppy, 3 peppered corydoras and a fairly happy family. (the guppy tries to be a jerk sometimes, pestering the other fish but my betta is pretty quick to intervene).

So here is my dilemma. I've read about CO2 and fertilizer, I think I understand it enough. But the lighting im still at such a loss for.. 
I have a 10gallon tank, with an aqueon deluxe full hood fluorescent hood. its has a 15 watt. full spectrum 8,000K bulb. what kind of lighting would this count as? moderate? low? 

I want dwarf baby tears so badly! they would look great in my tank but apparently they are high light. 

also, i tried looking up other bulbs for my hood and aqueon does NOT seem to make any higher watt. bulbs for my size of aquarium/hood. blah! what are my options? if i get baby tears will they die? what would my light lvl be? 
please help a confused newbie!


----------

